# print/freetype2 can't apply own patchset



## blackout24 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,

I'm trying to patch print/freetype2 with the Infinality patchsets so I don't have ugly fonts anymore.

There is a FreeBSD related thread on this here:
http://www.infinality.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=175

The last poster mentioned that he applied those patches during port compilation. I want to do the same.
I read the handbook on patching: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/slow-patch.html

There is already a patch-aa in /usr/ports/print/freetype2/files. I looked at it to understand how a patch is structured. 

Simply putting the patchfiles from freetype-infinality-2.4.8-20111223_2-x86_64.tar.bz2 into /files[/quote] and doing [cmd=""]make install clean[/cmd] didn't work it always asked "What file to Patch:". So I changed the patchfiles so they are more like the default patch.

http://pastebin.com/qj4PiZaM 
http://pastebin.com/nhxPV230
http://pastebin.com/PaaGsbDA

These are my current patch files.

I enter the ports directory. Do `# make clean` and `# make install clean` and get this output.


```
===>  Patching for freetype2-2.4.11
===>   freetype2-2.4.11 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for freetype2-2.4.11
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to src/truetype/rules.mk.rej
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to src/truetype/truetype.c.rej
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
7 out of 7 hunks ignored--saving rejects to src/truetype/ttgload.c.rej
patch: **** misordered hunks! output would be garbled
=> Patch patch-builds::unix::configure failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-aa applied cleanly.
*** [do-patch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/freetype2.
```

Where patch-builds::unix::configure is the second pastebin.

I would greatly appreciate if someone could help me get this to compile. I tried my best so far.

Regards,

blackout24


----------

